# DUMPED! why?



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

Today a box appeared on my door step, on top was a note saying that they couldn't care for the animal any longer due to allergies, gingerly opening the box I saw inside a skinny male top eared rat looking up at me.
Straight inside in the warm I brushed some lice and mites treatment through his fur, checked him over for staining round eyes nose and bum, all the time I did this Cookie my lone male was staring watching, the pair sniffed through the bars and I called the vets getting a appt for four.

After Houdini was fully checked out and given the all clear if called a bit skinny he moved in with Cookie, straight away there was no fighting or fuss the two get on like long lost brothers, Cookie and Houdini then cleaned themselves for the next hour whilst I made the rats & dog chicken and rice, Houdini must have thought he was in rat heaven with a toy filled cage, some yogart drops and some chicken and rice, he then settled down on a old t-shirt with Cookies head over his seems I got darn lucky today.

put a sign up in the window incase the dumpee's get curious-
"the owners of dumped rat, I am happy to say your little one is cared for here, he has a friend to play with and a cage to roam in, he will feed on the best and snuggle in the softest."


----------



## starry_uk (Jun 17, 2011)

aww hes gorgeous ;D...atleast the people knew where to leave him i suppose :'(


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

starry_uk said:


> aww hes gorgeous ;D...atleast the people knew where to leave him i suppose :'(


Yeah but he is sooo cute and sweet I dont know how they could have


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome to the not so nice side of owning rats  Lovely little rats getting dumped, neglected, starved, denied vet care direly needed, and tortured.
Your baby is lovely


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> Welcome to the not so nice side of owning rats  Lovely little rats getting dumped, neglected, starved, denied vet care direly needed, and tortured.
> Your baby is lovely


he is and so clever to he just seems to be studying and he see's cookie do something once and then starts copying him, I am so pleased with how well cookies taken to Houdini, we get alot of animals dumped a fortnight ago it was kittens all white with blue eyes, luckily my aunts neighbours cat recently had a tiny litter of only three kittens so she took them on, but it happens to often if people cant look after these animals they shouldn't get them in the first place.

Anyway it doesn't matter he is not in bad shape just under weight and a bit pongy, but doggy bathing wipe sorted that out, and he is a huge fan of chicken and rice, gulped it down like a mad thing but he is soooo boney, all my rats are a tiny bit plump and he is a stick .


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

It is sad that the person couldn't care for him any longer, but good that you ended up with him. He is cute! It is also good that Cookie doesn't seem to mind him. Wish all were that way towards new cage mates lol.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

Tink_JCF said:


> It is sad that the person couldn't care for him any longer, but good that you ended up with him. He is cute! It is also good that Cookie doesn't seem to mind him. Wish all were that way towards new cage mates lol.



I know it was sooo weird I was expecting at least some fighting but nothing all night and this morning they are both curled up in their rody circus thing.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

Here we go as thick as thieves


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

ratsrulesok said:


> Here we go as thick as thieves


 Beautiful looking rats. <3


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

What a pretty boy! Sad story that he was no longer wanted and couldn't be cared for.. So I spose its good he ended up in the hands of someone who will really care for him. :3


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

they are gorgeous I love waking up and seeing them snuggled up together, they even drink from the bottle at the same time they bonded so quickly.
He is gorgeous he is such a light tan he is practically white.


----------



## Darkally (Jul 8, 2011)

It is sad and terrible that people do that..for all they know the elements could have gotten to him before any person could have, but at least now he has a home and that is what counts.


----------



## bubs95 (Jun 4, 2011)

Atleast they realised they couldn't care from him and left him at a loving home. Cudos to them, yes they shouldn't have gotten him in the first place but they realised there mistake (we all make them  ) and cared enough for him to know that they had to let him go to a better home. Don't assume they didn't love him, if they didn't they wouldn't have let him on her door step. I'm curious to know how they found you ?? They must have done some research? 
ratsrulesok: You a credit to rat lovers all over the world


----------



## Darkally (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not assuming, just saying a nicer gesture would have been to make sure they had a home first..like knock on the door and explain? ..the unlucky ones are the ones that you find in the box..no longer alive..it is a gamble..on the lives of the little ones.

and of coarse I am not saying that they should have kept him and not been able to care for him right, because I know there are people who do that too, and him getting a home is great not knocking that at all..


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Darkally said:


> I am not assuming, just saying a nicer gesture would have been to make sure they had a home first..like knock on the door and explain? ..the unlucky ones are the ones that you find in the box..no longer alive..it is a gamble..on the lives of the little ones.
> 
> and of coarse I am not saying that they should have kept him and not been able to care for him right, because I know there are people who do that too, and him getting a home is great not knocking that at all..


i agree, 100%. dumping a rat you care about in a box on someone's doorstep is not a nice way to show your appreciation for it.  happens far too often, though. people still dump rats at rescues on a regular basis.

reminds me of this : http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,25464.0.html


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

right update Houdini and cookie are now inseperable where ever cookie goes houdini follows, they sleep eat and even drink together if cookie stopped suddenly houdini would bump into him, cookie to has improved in mood they spend ages grooming each other.

I would never turn a animal away and god knows we have had some odd stuff dumped even kittens....you imagine that with a dog, rodents and then kittens...anyway found a local cat who had had kittens and she took them on to luckily, but I always rehome and take care of animals that come here, I am even trying to get some more cages and a collapsible dog cage just incase, I already have a puppy run thats been REALLY handy.

Anyway fun will start soon I am clearing the garden to lay a lawn, once done the rats in summer can come out supervised and frolic in the grass in the sun.


----------

